# Strange dog in a moment of ???



## rylos (Aug 8, 2005)

It wasn't supposed to look like a visible "blast-off" fart. This fellow loves chasing bottle rockets. He picks them up & carries them in his mouth, even when they are going off. Then he wags his tail a lot & wants another one. The light was poor, and all I had on hand was a camcorder with a low-res snapshot function, so I got video & a few snaps.


----------



## Ayglnu13 (Aug 10, 2005)

HAHA!!!

~Amy


----------



## jdnakis35891 (Aug 11, 2005)

I laughed for 20 minutes when I saw this today. Very funny


----------

